# Anyone in Raleigh (or Triangle region), NC?



## keptsimple (Oct 31, 2005)

International travel and other commitments have kept me from playing for the past  year (I used to post semi-regularly on ENworld under a different name).  But I'm eager to get back into playing an in-person game. 

I'm well-versed in Forgotten Realms and Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed/Evolved.  But I'd be interested in giving almost anything a shot.  Ongoing campaign?  New campaign?  Need a DM?  Let me know.  I'd be most interested in a sunday evening or weeknight game.


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Nov 22, 2005)

*NC Triangle area...*

Hi, 
I just read your post. Like you I have been out of the gaming arena for a little while. I was running a 3.0 campaign in a mixed setting (Largely based on the Warhammer Fantasy setting and Privateer Press' Iron Kingdoms), but after leaving grad school the need to find a job put the campaign on hold. I will be starting the campaign up again here shortly. I am live in Garner and generally run a Sunday afternoon campaign. I have 2 confirmed returning players, and possibly 1-4 newbies. Though as you can imagine, you never know who will commit and who will not. If you would like to know more, e-mail me at malkor_morgul@yahoo.com
Sincerely, 
Mike


----------

